# would you do this to a porsche turbo



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi folks

this was in my friends garage, it was in for some mods i was told, i replied you must be joking, what would you modify? Its a perfect car, have a look at the pics and you will see why i was shocked.

cheers

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii13 ... C00144.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii13 ... front1.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii13 ... porbak.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii13 ... 8/blue.jpg


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Blue LEDs are cool, you won't find anyone around here with a bad word to say about them.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

not road legal on rear number plates

there is a time and a place for blue leds but not this car please

cheers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Fair play for trying to be different, not sure on the blue leds. On a car like this you have to be careful not to wreck it I agree.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Fair play for trying to be different, not sure on the blue leds. On a car like this you have to be careful not to wreck it I agree.

Its his car though what ever makes him happy


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm sorry but he needs to give the car to me before he tries any more mods.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Did he get it painted whilst it was in?


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi

my friend is the mechanic, who carried out the work on the car, the owner of the car is NOT my friend just a client of my friend if that clears things up.

if you look in the pics the front lights were changed to white bulbs, one side has the white led and the other side has been left standard for comparison.

That is ok subtle changes to the Oem look, But the rear blue number plate lights is just plain Naff.

I had the argument with my friend (mechanic) why would you do that to a @100k car, why did u not persuade the owner to keep it original, rather tamper with it.

His reply was that he was offered quite a substantial amount of cash to do the job, an offer he could not refuse.

Too much money=No stlye

cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

keithM said:


> Too much money=No stlye


A bit of a sweeping generalisation there, don't you think? Based on your assumptions it might be argued that not enough money equals illiteracy...


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Nice Porsche shame about the $hitheaps behind it :lol:

Oh and re your comments about too much money = no taste, if theres one thing I've learnt in life its never to judge the financial status of a person by the car they drive :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

keithM said:


> hi
> 
> my friend is the mechanic, who carried out the work on the car, the owner of the car is NOT my friend just a client of my friend if that clears things up.
> 
> ...


Do wonders to your mates business that if the porsche owner finds out you've been taking photo's of his car for mickey taking!


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

lol

apologies for the spelling mistake

style


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> keithM said:
> 
> 
> > Too much money=No stlye
> ...


I agree.. don't see the problem (think you are just being british and all moaning about nothing as usual :roll: )

You buy it, you do what you want with it.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

folks

its not the car i have the problem with, its a bit of art, and the original thread was, would you do this to a porsche, (blue led on rear number plate)that is the premise of the argument

any more

cheers

i need a drink now


----------

